# New Holland won't turn off



## unitedcs (Nov 7, 2014)

Can anyone help with a problem that just started with the TC35. It starts fine, runs fine but wont turn off. When turning the key to off position the Alt light comes on and keeps running. Turning the key back to run position causes the glow plug light to come on. have to stall the tractor to turn off. Replaced the ignition switch a couple of yrs ago, could it be bad or a loose connection somewhere? Or has the ignition switch gone bad ? Thanks for any help figuring this out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to tractorforum.com unitdcs! It does sound like the ignition switch to me. Somehow, your fuel cut off solenoid is still getting power.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know your set up, but on my TC30 my ignition switch rotates on me when I turn the key - either direction, I have to hold the outside edge with my left hand while I turn the key with my right - back to warm up the injectors, forward to start the tractor. Is your switch slipping too?


----------



## unitedcs (Nov 7, 2014)

I had issues with the switch a couple yrs back and replaced it. Was 63.00 from new holland. It seems to be working correctly. I think the shut off solenoid might be stuck open as it starts and runs fine after I stall it out. Not sure if theres a relay for the solenoid I should be looking for and don't have a wiring diagram and service manual cost more than the parts


----------

